# Douglas Egyptian Liniment



## cryptic (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is a Douglas Egyptian Liniment 1880's Blown in Mold bottle.


----------



## cryptic (Dec 23, 2010)

Here it is.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 23, 2010)

There was an early WAKEFIELD'S Egyptian Liniment made in the USA.


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 24, 2010)

There is an Egyptian Liniment or oil (?) from Jackson, Michigan, too. I think it is a Colwells. It might be embossed MAGIC Egyptian Liniment.
 Seems like I just saw one on ebay.
 Never saw this one from Canada before, but there IS an amber Douglas cough syrup from Canada I have dug.
 Bill


----------

